
Do I need to know math to be a good developer? - marceloboeira
https://medium.com/@marceloboeira/do-i-need-to-know-math-to-be-a-developer-1f0ac0a0afe
======
hwstar
It depends what you are developing. If you are doing programming for web
applications, then possibly not (although, there probably are exceptions). If
you are writing something like circuit simulation program, or a DSP-based
control system then you will need math skills.

~~~
marceloboeira
Have you read the article?

------
al2o3cr
Possibly not, but an attitude of "I'm going to skip everything difficult that
I don't NEED to know" isn't going to do you any favors...

